# Favorite Cello Suites



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just for it's prelude alone, my all time number one would have to be Bach's 6th cello suite.

All right, let's see what you come up with.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Bach 5th, mostly for the really enigmatic sarabande, and 2nd, mostly for the prelude and the totally awesome 1st minuet.

Britten 3rd is really amazing, though.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd like to add Luigi Boccherini's 9th cello suite.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

NOt relevant but you have managed to amass 400 posts in record time.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

*shrugs shoulders* I guess I like music?


----------

